# X1800XT 512 OC Question



## Deleted member 36830 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello,

I've been overclocking my X1800XT 512 for a while now using CCC, but I decided to switch over to ATI toolto get better results. However when I look at what other people have done, saying that they can get the gpu to 685/1500 completely stable, and look at my own results

658/1400 @ 112 Celsius, I'm pretty sure I'm boiling water vapor there.

Not too pretty.

So I've got a few questions.

1. What version of ATI tool is best for Overclocking the X1800XT 512?
2. How can I change things around to get speeds higher with less temperature problems?
3. What clock speeds have you guys achieved with this card?

Thanks.


----------



## KennyT772 (Mar 6, 2007)

i have the 256mb version and my highest clocks are 750/925. 

first completly disable CCC from running, by msconfig or not installing at all. 
second install atitool .26 and create 2 profiles, low and high clocks. name them what you wish. 
for my card i have 350/500 @ 1.000v core, 2.097v for both ram settings, and 35% fanspeed. 
for the high end clock i use 700/850 @ 1.4v core, 2.150v for both ram settings, and 75% fanspeed. 

whatever you do prevent your card from breaking 100c! that is very harmful to the card, and possibly has damaged it already. i highly suggest getting a vf900cu cooler to replace the stock one as it helped me out on temps big time. 

if you need more in depth directions i am more then happy to hook ya up.


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 6, 2007)

Your card is running too hot and may become damaged (if not allready).  You will need an aftermarket fan to reduce card temp.  You can however use ATITOOL to default fan settings to "full On" (100%).  Your computer may have other issues,  Listing your System Specs helps a lot in diagnosing problems, and making overclock decisions.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 6, 2007)

Put the fan to 100%. I doubt that you messed anything up, the X1800XT's standard 100% fan speed setting is at 100*C. I have taken mine to 735/1500 and I never crack 75*C.


----------



## Deleted member 36830 (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks guys. Yeah, I'm pretty sure my card is fine, as the 112 only for a few minutes when running the stress test. and there was no artifacting.

But thanks for the tips.


----------



## Deleted member 36830 (Mar 7, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> i have the 256mb version and my highest clocks are 750/925.
> 
> first completly disable CCC from running, by msconfig or not installing at all.
> second install atitool .26 and create 2 profiles, low and high clocks. name them what you wish.
> ...


I know all about ATI tool, I've used it for quite come time before I switched back to CCC.

what are your memory timings?...just for future reference.


----------



## billyboy999 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi, i've also been trying to OC my X1800XT also, but my memory doesn't seem to want to go very high. Kenny - you said you got 925, what voltage settings did you use? Any memory timing changes as well? I'm up to 2.2V@855 for mem, and its not very stable. Core is 749@1.5, so that seems ok, I could probably push it a bit more.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 7, 2007)

billyboy999 said:


> Hi, i've also been trying to OC my X1800XT also, but my memory doesn't seem to want to go very high. Kenny - you said you got 925, what voltage settings did you use? Any memory timing changes as well? I'm up to 2.2V@855 for mem, and its not very stable. Core is 749@1.5, so that seems ok, I could probably push it a bit more.




I doubt that you need 1.5 for the core on that. I get 730@1.45. As for the memory, thats a damn nice OC on it.


----------



## billyboy999 (Mar 7, 2007)

mmmm... well 3dmark crashes halfway through the first test at those settings so I'm thinking the voltages are probably the bare minimum (and it idles at 70 C). But would it be safe to push the mem voltage higher? Like, what would be max safe voltages given I can maintain a safe temperature?


----------



## JC316 (Mar 7, 2007)

billyboy999 said:


> mmmm... well 3dmark crashes halfway through the first test at those settings so I'm thinking the voltages are probably the bare minimum (and it idles at 70 C). But would it be safe to push the mem voltage higher? Like, what would be max safe voltages given I can maintain a safe temperature?




The funny thing about my X1800XT and 3dmark is if I have the card at 680 and the voltage at 1.45, it will crash every time, but if I have it 730@ 1.45, it runs smooth.

I am not the one to tell you about the voltages since I don't really juice it as high as you do. I keep mine below 80*C at full load, just to be safe.


----------



## Deleted member 36830 (Mar 8, 2007)

JC316 said:


> The funny thing about my X1800XT and 3dmark is if I have the card at 680 and the voltage at 1.45, it will crash every time, but if I have it 730@ 1.45, it runs smooth.
> 
> I am not the one to tell you about the voltages since I don't really juice it as high as you do. I keep mine below 80*C at full load, just to be safe.


it could be all the extra voltage hanging around making the card unstable, since all the extra voltage not being used on the lower clockspeed.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 8, 2007)

MrNaPaLm32 said:


> it could be all the extra voltage hanging around making the card unstable, since all the extra voltage not being used on the lower clockspeed.



Thats what I figured too. I have never really heard of that though.


----------



## Deleted member 36830 (Mar 8, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Thats what I figured too. I have never really heard of that though.


Well, the reason you raise the voltage in the first place is to pump more electricity through the core in a shorter amount of time, so the extra energy heady to the energy graveyard known as heat. Thats my philosophy anyway.


----------



## KennyT772 (Mar 8, 2007)

well i run 750/925 for benchies.. 1.475core and 2.150v ram. ram is 1.2ns not 1.1. i have a vf900cu and evercool ramsinks. playing oblivion for hours the temps stay below 70c core, 40c pcb, and 65vreg. check out my case (link in sig) for airflow.


----------



## billyboy999 (Mar 8, 2007)

hmm, my memory must be weird then (or overheating). If you can push it all the way up past 900 at 2.150V and I need to go up to 2.2 for just 855.... And what do you mean ram is 1.2ns not 1.1?


----------



## KennyT772 (Mar 8, 2007)

The XTX's all have 1.1ns memory or 900mhz max. most of the 512mb XT's are simply XTX's with lower clocks. my ram being 1.2ns should top out at 833mhz, but for some reason it overclocks rather nicely. i would replace the stock heatsink asap, as the vf900/evercool ramsink combo i have is rather nice.


----------



## What_Name (May 26, 2007)

I have the X1800XT 256Mb verson. I run it at 716 Core and 900 Memory.
1.425 VCore and 1.955 at both ram settings.
I use ati tools, I never go over 70c. If it goes over 69c the fan speed will run at 55%,and this is with stock cooler! So it works very well.

On 3DMark 2005 i get: 10239

AMD athlon 64 4000+ @ 2.91 GHz stock cooler.
Ati Radeon x1800xt 256mb - (Clocked to 716/900)
Ram: Crucial PC3200 DDR-DIMM 2048MB 
Mainboard: Abit KN8 Sli ,Socket 939


----------

